# NEW- Gesshin Stainless 210mm Wa-Gyuto



## JBroida

https://www.japaneseknifeimports.com/products/gesshin-stainless-210mm-gyuto







Use code "GESSHIN" at checkout for $20 off at checkout for the first 20 knives ordered. Here's a link to the product (copy and paste into your browser): https://www.japaneseknifeimports.com/products/gesshin-stainless-210mm-gyuto

The Gesshin Stainless 210mm Wa-Gyuto is a new and exclusive item for Japanese Knife Imports. We designed this from a sketch on paper all the way through to the final product. The steel is AUS-8 at about 58-59 hrc, so it will sharpen easily and have very good toughness (resistance to chipping).It is also relatively thin behind the edge, so it will move through food pretty easily, with very little wedging. The neck of the knife is a bit longer, helping to make the pinch grip a bit more comfortable. The handle is a rosewood oval handle, with an inner copper ring for stability over time. It also comes with a ho wood saya, which features a very useful feature... the pin is attached by a string.

We hope this knife serves you well. We think it will make a great first japanese knife, a good workhorse for home cooks and professionals alike, and will provide a very nice balance of cutting performance with ease of use and care.

[video=youtube;Jab6ovIU_HI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jab6ovIU_HI[/video]


----------



## JBroida

By the way, when I say thin behind the edge, this is what I mean:


----------



## TheCaptain

WOW! Seems like a screaming bargain. Order placed. If you can hold off shipping until we have a chance to talk stones I'd be most grateful!


----------



## JBroida

yup... saw your note on there... we can talk on friday when i am back at work... still taking my thursdays off


----------



## TheCaptain

WOW dude. Good for you. Let me know what time works for you. By the way, it's after 11 pm where I'm at.


----------



## JBroida

lol... not as good as you think... i still work 6 days a week and i never have saturday or sunday off


----------



## chiffonodd

Hah! This is a sweet deal. Now I can get even more friends and family hooked on j knives :knife:


----------



## daveb

I've bought a couple of your Gesshin Stainless, nice gf knives, have one for when I get sucked into line duties. How would you compare the two beyond the obvious Western / Wa differences?


----------



## Ruso

Great price, looks good, but cant say the same about the steel choice . I guess something had to suffer to keep the price low.


----------



## StonedEdge

If the HT and grind are on point why shouldn't this knife be decent because of the steel??


----------



## JBroida

Ruso said:


> Great price, looks good, but cant say the same about the steel choice . I guess something had to suffer to keep the price low.



Just keep in mind that this is geared towards a very different customer than you.... also, people tend to get uptight about steel without taking time to actually try things. I've found well treated aus8 to be a better option than quite a few other steels in that range (like some aeb-l knives that I've seen... not all aeb-l, but some for sure). I think for those that have tried quite a few different things, most would agree that there are many great knives that don't feature crazy high end steels.


----------



## TheCaptain

JBroida said:


> Just keep in mind that this is geared towards a very different customer than you.... also, people tend to get uptight about steel without taking time to actually try things. I've found well treated aus8 to be a better option than quite a few other steels in that range (like some aeb-l knives that I've seen... not all aeb-l, but some for sure). I think for those that have tried quite a few different things, most would agree that there are many great knives that don't feature crazy high end steels.




Hey?!? I thought it was your day off...go outside and get some fresh air :biggrin:

In all seriousness, I have four different aeb-l knives and did a bit of googling on the aus-8 steel before pulling the trigger. Yes, I do want to see how they compare.

My husband and daughter tend to shy away from my carbon knives because of the reactivity/rust factor (well except for one) so I'm trying different types of stainless, better than mass produced, knives to see how they stack up. I also think quality of heat treatment and grinding will make a huge difference. That, coupled with the spectacular results from Jon's others knives and I'm very excited to give this a try.


----------



## labor of love

This is the kind of knife I want my coworkers to buy.


----------



## mc2442

I ended up pulling the trigger on a couple of these. Although I give a lot of knives away, I have yet to infect someone with the collecting bug. They appreciate them, but would most likely never buy decent knives themselves and have not learned to sharpen for themselves.
Thanks as always Jon!


----------



## DanDan

I was already considering something from the Gesshin line as a present for a first-timer while I'm around there for a wedding, but this one looks perfect for that. 

So can I get a similar deal when I visit L.A. in June? :laugh:


----------



## mc2442

Met Jon on my one stop at his store. He was very hospitable, I would recommend the visit.
I missed out on one of the sharpening spots he posted, will keep my eye out for future ones.


----------



## mise_en_place

JBroida said:


> Just keep in mind that this is geared towards a very different customer than you.... also, people tend to get uptight about steel without taking time to actually try things. I've found well treated aus8 to be a better option than quite a few other steels in that range (like some aeb-l knives that I've seen... not all aeb-l, but some for sure). I think for those that have tried quite a few different things, most would agree that there are many great knives that don't feature crazy high end steels.



I actually quite like the AUS-8 on the Suisin Inox line. I've tried the petty, suji, gyuto, and yo-deba (I own this one) and sharpened all but the gyuto. Durable, pretty easy to sharpen (and feels damn good on the stones for a non-fancy stainless steel), and responds well to stropping. 

In the future, when purchasing knives for others as gifts, this line is a no-brainer.


----------



## mise_en_place

JBroida said:


> lol... not as good as you think... i still work 6 days a week and i never have saturday or sunday off



I thought you got out of the restaurant game a long time ago, Jon :biggrin:


----------



## MontezumaBoy

Jon - please be quiet now and "enjoy" the silence ... it won't last long ... one of the hardest working mofo's I know ...

Go SEE HIM AT HIS SHOP ... if you are close (even maybe not in LA terms) it is worth every f'n second ...

My $0.02 Jon - Life goes by in flash bro!!! 

Love and respect!

TjA


----------



## MontezumaBoy

FWIW - I almost bought one (out of habit/control of your web site!) and then realized I had already made myself a note to get another Gesshin Ginga 240 stainless ... you are a selling god ... your lovely bride would be proud ... 

TjA


----------



## TheCaptain

JBroida said:


> yup... saw your note on there... we can talk on friday when i am back at work... still taking my thursdays off



Tried to get you today, thrilled to hear how busy the store is! Josh took my call and was very helpful. Steered me to a Gesshin 220 for the German stainless knives that are as dull as heck when Friends and Family ask me to sharpen them. Nice to have for chip repairs or flattening as well. Also picked up a Gesshin Uraku skd 165 Nakiri because, well - Nakiri's!

Looking forward to trying everything.


----------



## JBroida

daveb said:


> I've bought a couple of your Gesshin Stainless, nice gf knives, have one for when I get sucked into line duties. How would you compare the two beyond the obvious Western / Wa differences?



the profile is a bit different, this one is a bit thinner, and the tip is a bit lower. Same steel, same HT. Also, it comes with a saya


----------



## Ruso

JBroida said:


> Just keep in mind that this is geared towards a very different customer than you.... also, people tend to get uptight about steel without taking time to actually try things. I've found well treated aus8 to be a better option than quite a few other steels in that range (like some aeb-l knives that I've seen... not all aeb-l, but some for sure). I think for those that have tried quite a few different things, most would agree that there are many great knives that don't feature crazy high end steels.



Definitely, good HT on "average" (for not having a better term) steel is better then mediocre HT on a "super steel". But we are talking about JKI, if it would be an AEB-L (since you brought it up) I am sure it would be a top notch HT. And hence, a better overall performer. You have a reputation Jon 
And also, that you have disclosed the steel - it is much appreciated.


----------



## JBroida

Ruso said:


> Definitely, good HT on "average" (for not having a better term) steel is better then mediocre HT on a "super steel". But we are talking about JKI, if it would be an AEB-L (since you brought it up) I am sure it would be a top notch HT. And hence, a better overall performer. You have a reputation Jon
> And also, that you have disclosed the steel - it is much appreciated.



when i can, i do... but i really do understand why many people choose to keep secrets out there now days. Doing AEB-L with a good heat treatment would have made this a much more expensive knife. For what its worth, i had to have A LOT of these made to make this happen.


----------



## ecrphoto

Great build, already recommended this to a few friends!


----------

